# Lola Update.....



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

On my way to work today, I stopped into PetSmart to see if they had any samples of food (We are having food trouble with Tierney, but is a different story) And when i get there i find out our local Humian Society is there having an "adopt-a-thon".. Of course I have to go over and look, I can't just walk right past it. And there she was... The most wonderful grey kitten, although it turns out she isnt' a kitten at all, she is at least 2 years old, she is just really tiny... She was brought in with 2 kittens they assume were hers, the kittens got adopted in minutes they said, but poor mom "Lola" is still there. She is soooo skinny, I just want to take her home and feed her and love her. She was VERY loving and just clung to me when i held her. I want her so much!!!!! They said she is really timid and scared and needs someone who has alot of time and love to give, but she had been tested for all diseases and she is fine, just so skinny!  .... I feel bad for her, and of course my BF says no  big meanie!! I just want to see her have a good loving home. I wish I could take her


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Boyfriends ruin everything don't they? *thinks of the dozens of cats fiance refused* :lol:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

no kidding.. i don't know if it's a good thing or a bad one.. he does keep me from becoming a carzy cat lady! But all the poor babies who need homes


----------



## Lucky1 (May 31, 2004)

poor things


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

HE SAID I COULD GET HER!!!!!! I can't wait.. going first thing in the morning! the doors open at 10 am!

I will be there at 9:55!!!



How do i go about intoducing her to Tierney?


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Wonderful news  

If you search the forum here there is a lot of information on introducing a new cat. Also check out 

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... roductions

and

http://www.catsinternational.org/articl ... ction.html


Of course you know, pictures are a must :wink:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

of course!! i plan on bringing the camera to the shelter tomorrow morning.. i just hope she can come home tomorrow too.. 

We don't know if we will keep her name or not.. we are debating.. I can't wait to show you guys pics!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Thats awesome! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Gotta' love a man that loves cats!!!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

You and your boyfriend are such good people for taking Lola in - yeah, I might change the name too. Nothing wrong with Lola, just give her something new for her wonderful new life with you. She sounds like a sweetie - and it was love at first site...awww

It's so sad how the momma cats (and adult cats in general) are so often overlooked. Can't WAIT to see pictures!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Good luck this morning! Please post the pictures as soon as you can!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I am so ticked off right now.. I went the the shelter this morning, and it is GROSS!!!! It's horrible, i don't know how anyone can let animals live in these conditions.... there are just animals running EVERYWHERE, all kinds too, chickens, ducks, dogs, cats, goats, bunnies, ect. There is no one in these buildings, it looks like an old trailer park, that someone turned into a kennel/humane society that doesn't seem humane at all. The animals are free to whatever they want. I was told what "building" to go into and left to go see these animals all by myself, no supervision or anything. I feel so bad, and they said i couldn't take her.  I am not so sure why and am working to find out. They said they wanted to do a physical inspection of my house, which I said sure too, but I don't get why... She has been there since August, you would think they would want to get her into a good home. Part of me just wants to take her home, and another part of me is afraid to take an animal from that enviroment. What do i do... Here are some of her pictures... Look how skinny she is.. and they say she is perfectly healthy, I have a really hard time beliveing that.... I think I am off to find numbers to call about animal cruelty.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

k, just got off the phone with Animal Control, and they know the place needs to be shut down and havn't done it!!! I dont' know what to do, then the place called back to tell me that i was turned down anyway, because the office at the apartment complex i live in told them i never paid a pet deposit! And i told them how gross there selter was, so this poor baby still has no home. If anyone is around the Daytona Beach area, please let me shut this place down, and find homes for these animals. It is so terrible.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

That is awful! how dare they refuse letting that cat go to a good home because of that? Thats a stupid reason imo, apartment complexes extort pet owners in my belief, they charge you a pet fee of hundreds of dollars then pet rent THEN they charge you even more if theres damage to the apartment after you move out because of the pet. Why its not illegal and why they cant just charge you when you move out I have no idea. If I were you i'd go down there and have a serious 'come to jesus' meeting with those people, THEY are being cruel and they refuse YOU?!

edit: sorry im so vehement but its obvious from the state of that cats health they are part of the problem not the solution, it gets me VERY angry when I see 'animal welfare' places that treat the animals just as bad as the people that they take the animals from because of abuse, GRRRRRRR


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh she is SO sweet..... poor baby.... she needs you.  Is there any way you could talk to your apartment people? I wish I lived remotely close to Florida.... I have NO room in my little 450 sq. ft. apartment, but I don't think I could resist. Good luck... and please dont' feel too bad if it doesn't work out.... if it's meant to be, it will happen. But maybe try talking to your apartment complex if possible....?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, i called the office, and somone pulled the wrong file, so the office manager said she would call the place, but i already told them off, so i don't think they are going to give her to me anyway. I just feel so awful for her, and the rest of the animals there. I am waiting on another call back from animal control about a complaint againt this "humane" society


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I just re-looked at these pictures, and i look this one of the info on her cage.... she has been there since 8/02!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












but they wouldn't give her to me...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's really upsetting! I'd be tempted to have a friend go down and apply for her. I am really adamant about honesty, but that shelter is not humane! It's sneaky, and it's not the kind of thing I would normally even think of, but I used to assume that a shelter would take exceptional care of its animals!--especially the humane society. That cat would be so much better off with you. I wouldn't want to be a bad influence on you, but I'm upset about this at the moment!

When I bought my collies and my Siamese cats, the breeders came to my home to see if there was room for the collie to run, and to make sure everyone here was an animal lover. When I became a breeder, I found myself investigating people as if I were the FBI!  So, that's understandable, but they obviously don't care about the conditions those animals are in! I have one fat cat and one thin one, so I don't think they've let her go hungry...but she might have worms. If you can arrange to get her somehow, that's the first thing I'd check on.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

They might not give her to you, but then again, they might. If they haven't done so already, have your apartment complex call the shelter back and see what they do. If you don't hear back by tomorrow, call the shelter yourself and ask if the situation has been resolved. Please don't give up on her.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Jeanie, 

I completely agree with you, I quess my problem with the house inspection, is that fact that i can't be any worse than this place. I have no problem with someone coming in to look around, as i know my house is completely fit for an animal. 


As much as i want this little thing, i keep thinking about all the other animals that will be stuck there. I think the best thing to do at this point is to try and shut them down, and if i get lucky enough to get her than great, if not i will go to a better shelter (like the one i got Tierney at) and get another kitty who is in need of a home. I just want these animals out of there!!!!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Reading this makes me so angry!!!
I really don't get it!
Why do they say no?
How can they be so cruel?
You would be such a beautiful mother for her... When I look at her I see how my Bimba could be without my love.
This is so sad... Sometimes people are so stupid!
*Why?* :evil:


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

I wonder where the animals would go if that shelter was shut down though?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

most times when a shelter is closed, the other shelters in the area tend to help take them in, and also the people who help shut it down usually try to take some of the animals. At least this is what i saw happen when i lived in upstate NY.

I am sorry to any of you that is making upset, but i do need to vent and get your advice on how to move on.. I am writing a e-mail to the national Animal Control, because my local animal control doesn't seem to be helping. 

I did call again, and had my landlord call the shelter, and they said they would not ever give me an animal from there shelter, they think that my landlord is making up that i did have the deposit on file, beacuse they said i didn't when i first called.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow, this is REALLY sad. How can they not let her go to you? You were completely right when you said that your house would be like a million times better than that "shelter". I can't believe how stupid these people are being! I can't imagine how you feel, you probably feel so powerless. This really sucks! She's such a sweet looking cat, she deserves a home.


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

ugh, that makes me so mad... the shelter itself is a **** hole, and they deem you unworthy of taking care of one of their animals?

...speechless.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

This whole story pisses the royal **** out of me. To top it off, these people are just plain stupid. It would be so easy to schedule a quick talk with the landlord the same time they come by to "inspect" your place. It's obvious you would like to adopt her, they don't sound like they want to make any effort to adopt out their pets, besides leaving them in crappy conditions.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

I'm with Jeanie on this one...work something out with a friend, and get him/her to adopt her for you. This story made me LIVID!!!!* I can't comprehend why they wouldn't adopt her out to you...she's been there for 2 years, and they're confining animals in horrible conditions. Aarrgghhhh!!!!

I would definitely have someone you know apply for her at the shelter (or prison... :evil: ), and when/if the deal is done, have your friend drop this poor little kitty off, pay him/her the adoption fee that you owe him/her (or give her the money in advance), and put some weight on that scrawny girl. It looks like she's malnourished...you should NEVER be able to see a cat's ribs...poor angel.

It sounds like a plan to me...I would most definitely go for it!!!*


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Based on the fact that another agency knows this one needs to be shut down, can't you call the local police? Perhaps they can exert a little 'muscle'.

Poor animals...I hope you are able to adopt Lola real soon.

Lisa


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah i am working with one of my friends to go get her. We have to go through the whole aplication process. My BF and him are going to go as soon as our friend has a day off. That's for all the replys and help. I just hope they are going to let him have her. they seem to have such strick rules about who get to take these cats, i just don't get it, it's such sh*t there, no place could possibly been worse.

I have been on the phone and talking to people around, they have been trying to shut down the place for 10 years. 10 years!! And they can't because it's a non-profit organization. I don't get it. so frustraiting!!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

whats this cruel places phone number? I wanna ask them how they can be so cruel to animals.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.wvhumanesociety.com/welcome1.htm

is there website.. notice how there are no pictures of the facility... and no pictures of cats either.. just the dogs....


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

It's amazing how a household with too many cats and poor conditions will lose their cats to animal control but not a shelter with the same poor conditions. Frustrating. :x


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

*BIG SIGH*

I wish you the best of luck with this situation, Ta. Keep us posted. I too hope you can provide Lola with a wonderful home to live out the rest of her days. Sounds like her first couple of years haven't been very much fun. :/

Best wishes.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am praying for you, that you get her, that it all works out. I can't stand places like that, and there are so many of them :evil: Lola reminds me of my Ashley....I got her from a pretty bad shelter, and at age 2, she had already had several litters of kittens. She was sooo skinny, and soooo shy and scared, but we had an instant bond. Four years later, she is fat, happy, spoiled, and my little princess  Oh yeah, I had a similar incident with the shelter, and my cousin ended up pretending SHE was adopting her, so as far as I'm concerned, in certain situations, you need to stretch the truth :wink: Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*FREE LOLA!*

This is the first time I have encouraged someone to deceive.  I hope God will forgive me. I DO take honesty very seriously, but I believe you are undoing an injustice.


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

I like their link on reporting cruelty. Perhaps a bunch of us should report THEM!!

Lisa


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets wait until Lola's rescued! We don't want to do anything to prevent that.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thank you all for all of your support! I will defently keep you all updated, and hopfully my friend will qualify for her. Keep your finger crossed for us please! Thanks!!!!!

Krista


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

There's a newstation in Cleveland that you can call if you have a grievance that a company won't resolve. For example, a contractor who hasn't and won't finish a paid job. They basically harass the contractor into finishing the job. If you have something like that where you live, you might consider calling them. Get the media involved and inform the public.


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Fingers (and toes) are crossed for your friend!

Lisa


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

What really gets me about this whole situation is that if that 8/02 date on her cage is correct (i'm hoping to god that it is just more proof of their ignorance) and those kittens WERE hers, not only has she been there for a really long time - but they allowed her to get pregnant??!! 

It's just so very wrong, and incomprehensible to me how they could turn down an adopter. 

I'm sending all my good vibes to you and Lola today.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

when my bf and my friend go either friday or monday i think, they are going to take lots of pictures of the filth, and we are going to send them to our local TV stations, and newspapers, and jouralism departments of the local colleges. 

Also with the date thing, i know... i can't figure out if it's correct or not..
Part of me wonders if they gave her an old card.. and just reused the name or something. And if that is the case, that is just as wrong to have false information on a animal! Nothing about this place is right! and i am not going to stop until someone does something about it, and i am going to try and do everything in my power to get lola home with me!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

LMAO!!!!! that is amazing.. thanks!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

This is sick. How dare a place that is worthy of being SHUT DOWN refuse you ownership of one of their cats? Where are they going to go? I know it's not your fault and it's totally stupid -- but I would work this out with your apartment complex, and then GO GET this kitty. Otherwise who knows what will happen to her, along with the rest of these animals.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tina, I love the sign! I'm praying that Lola goes home to Krista!


----------



## maet99 (Apr 15, 2003)

any word yet??? fingers crossed!


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't believe any so called "humane" society will conduct their business in such cruel and un-humane manner. Hearing this story, I'm very grateful that the adoption centers I've been to are operating with love and care. I hope you get the cat soon =D She definitely deserves a better place! Best Luck!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I am SO hopeful for you guys! And after you get her (which you will!) someone really needs to get that place shut down.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

we have been turned down again.. i don't get this place... going to try another friend now.....


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

That makes no sense what-so-ever!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

no kidding.. and this one for no given reason, just no. I wonder if they are worried she wont make it through the spaying process cause she is so little.. I know i was kinda worried too. or maybe one of the people there want her. IDK... I just wish they would tell me


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

Here's a suggestion, you might have allready tried it though. What about talking to the Petsmart store, or another pet store, into having another "adopt-a-thon". And then, there adopt it, or have a friend do it. Just a thought.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

thought about it.. they wont let anyone take an animal from the petsmart.. they have to go to the shelter and do the whole aplication process


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

i wonder if they're just keeping her to have another litter! those cruel cruel people, i'm starting to wonder about a bunch of conspiracy theories. 

any chance that you have a friend who's married and owns a house? or even your parents? that should be an easy sell to any legitimate "humane" society.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I'd say its time to get the news involved, have them cover your story and that awful places filth and terrible conditions. I know if *I* saw a story on the news about how a Humane Society was treating their animals like crap and refused to let a worthy person adopt an animal in bad health to help it, i'd call that shelter then and there and demand to know what their deal is. Eventually im sure they would cave under pressure, especially since their dirty secret was exposed.


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Grrrrr, sorry you are going through this with them. Makes me so angry. Line up all the friends you can, and hopefully, you will get this kitty home. I agree wholeheartedly that it's time to get the media involved. Is there a consumer division in your local news? Sometimes they will investigate and provide answers.

Lisa


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, we are putting some pictures together and things like that. They next friend i have is married and owns her own house, but has a 1 year old daughter. They ask how many kids under 5 on the aplication, so i am kinda worried. I just don't know anymore. I would use my parents but they live in NY, my BF and i moved here last august, so we are fairly new to the area. We don't have any family here, and few friends. But we are cetinally trying. 

But, if we can't get her, we are going to get a kitten from another shelter. We are giving this till the 1st week in july. I might go and reapply for her as well. 

thank you all so much for all of your support and kind words. You all are truely wonderful to have to talk to when dealing with something like this. You all truely care about these poor animals.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Just wanted you to know I am still thinking about you, still FURIOUS with this place, and still keeping my fingers crossed.............


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I haven't been replying, but I've been keeping track of poor Lola. Let us know how it all works out.

I wish I could help. :?


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, still thinking of you and Lola...still think it might be worth a phone call to a local news station's consumer division. It's about time someone blow the whistle on this terrible place.

Lisa


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. It's time to let the news media in on this story. Changes have to be made. I hope you can still get Lola. This whole thing is beyond me. The only reason I can think of is that they are hesitant about releasing a cat to an unmarried couple. They might (giving them the benefit of the doubt) be waiting for a couple who are married, thus giving the cat a more stable home.

Regardless of their reasons, the conditions there are not acceptable, and euthanasia is not preferable to a loving home!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Never thought of the unmarried angle... interesting.. we were kinda thinking it might be an age related thing though.. Cause we are mid-Twenties. i just don't know know.. it's beyond me.


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, as I keep saying, it's time to give your local news channel a call about this. I can almost guarantee that something will be done at this point.

Good luck!!

Lisa


----------

